# CA General Electrician Exam



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Finally got notification from the CA DIR that I am now approved to sit for the exam. I bough the Mike Holt practice exams and can get through them with a 90%+ pass rate. From what I have heard, the exam is just being able to use a code book fast, and theres not really any load calcs other than simple range or dryer calculations.

If the exam is similar to what the practice exams are, I feel that I am decently prepared. Anybody take CAs exam recently?


----------

